# MC Glamour Time!



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I've been saying I will start this thread for a while, so thought I would finally get round to it. There are loads of people with gorgeous Maine Coons on here, and I personally feel we need a thread dedicated to them, full of pics and stories of their antics! 

I'll start with a pic of my soon to be babies, currently in the fluff ball stage  The red boy and cream boy are mine :001_wub:

From what I understand, they love tummy tickles and pouncing on mice 

So come on! Pics, stories, let's hear them!


----------



## ljs85 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm easily swayed 

Tiberius - 2 years old and is probably the reason why we have the phrase "scaredy cat". It's ridiculous what he's scared of: plastic bags, the hoover, the sweeping brush, jackets that are about to be put on (weird I know), spiders...

But he's ok with the cat carrier, and will infact jump into one when we get it out:



Favourite toy - a torch. Yup, seriously. Won't play with a lazer pointer but shine a torch then he's off. 

Ezri - Will be 2 in July. Loves playing with toys and the other cats. Has loving moments when she demands attention and will lick the skin off your hand... Most of the time though she likes being in the same room as you and that's it. 
She loves sleeping on top of cupboards and the fridge.


----------



## KEhleyr (Jul 24, 2011)

Here's my little princess cersei. She comes home on Monday. Pic 1 is her about 8 weeks and pic 2 was sent to me yesterday by her breeder at 12 weeks


----------



## Akulinas Human Slave (Apr 14, 2014)

How lovely are MC

We have 7 week old Siberian Forest Cat ,to be picked up in 5 weeks.

G


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

LJS, Tiberius is a very handsome chappy! I love that he likes to play with torches! And Ezri has such a pretty face  

Kehleyr you must be so excited! We demand lots of pics when you get her, she's so cute. Is she a calico?


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Good idea jellypi3! - Have you come up with your names yet? 

Ooh im gonna like this thread, i will get some updated pics of my nawty little rascal later and upload them but he never stays still and if he does its only to sleep and they are boring pics lol! 

Lovely cats/kittens so far...KEhleyr i bet you are really excited! Be prepared for lots of nawtyness..and cuteness of course ha ha xx


----------



## KEhleyr (Jul 24, 2011)

She is a calico 

Thanks guys I am so excited I am going to need a nappy soon haha


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Here is Lyra in one of her look at me I'm so cute poses - witness minutes she was terrorising Rafferty. I'll try to find some better pictures  

They are 20 (Lyra) and 22 weeks now (although actually 5 months ish)

We are just waiting to pick up Lyra post spay now, apparently she came through fine


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Still undecided on names Kelly! I'm sure they will come to me in time! I'm looking forward to Pics of your baby, we don't see enough of him on here!


----------



## KEhleyr (Jul 24, 2011)

Jellypi3 said:


> Still undecided on names Kelly! I'm sure they will come to me in time! I'm looking forward to Pics of your baby, we don't see enough of him on here!


Ooh exciting. How long is your wait?


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Jellypi3 said:


> Still undecided on names Kelly! I'm sure they will come to me in time! I'm looking forward to Pics of your baby, we don't see enough of him on here!


ha ha i know, im busy doing up all my house at the moment so dont get much time to get on here lately but come on now and again to catch up when at work...i will get some pics on as soon as i can xx


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

jumbu said:


> Here is Lyra in one of her look at me I'm so cute poses - witness minutes she was terrorising Rafferty. I'll try to find some better pictures
> 
> They are 20 (Lyra) and 22 weeks now (although actually 5 months ish)
> 
> We are just waiting to pick up Lyra post spay now, apparently she came through fine


Ahh Lyra is lovely  Deffo need more pics of your two! 



KEhleyr said:


> Ooh exciting. How long is your wait?


I pick mine up on 14th June, so 8 and half weeks! I'm so excited, i've never owned a cat before, I was actually quite an anti cat person but I've got the bug big time!!


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Rafferty in his spot, defiantly huge - look at the size of his paws!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

I love Rafferty!

Hes really stunning, how old is he now? x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Rusty, Smudge, Polar-Bear and Summer - Rainbow, ( she is one this week,)


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I love how rusty is laying in that photo, he looks so comfy but so awkward at the same time!  Summer-Rainbow is gorgeous


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I absolutely adore the Coonies :001_tt1:

I'm much more of a long hair cat person, just don't tell Spooks...


----------



## My5Kitties (Jan 19, 2014)

This is one of Tyri's favourite games


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Jellypi3 said:


> I've been saying I will start this thread for a while, so thought I would finally get round to it. There are loads of people with gorgeous Maine Coons on here, and I personally feel we need a thread dedicated to them, full of pics and stories of their antics!
> 
> I'll start with a pic of my soon to be babies, currently in the fluff ball stage  The red boy and cream boy are mine :001_wub:
> 
> ...


Aww those kittens look familar....i'm sure i've seen them somewhere before 

Here are the rest of family

Rhubarb, mum to JP3's babies. She is also daughter of Chilli and sister to Yoda







[/URL][/IMG]

Chilli- mum to Rhubarb and Yoda and granny to Rhubarb's babies







[/URL][/IMG]

Yoda, our peanut- daughter of Chilli and sister of Rhubarb







[/URL][/IMG]

Barack- dad of Rhubarb's babies (and Tincans Cromwell  )







[/URL][/IMG]

Tully- mum of Pickle (and Tincans Cromwell) and granny to Crumble and Womble







[/URL][/IMG]

Pickle- daughter of Tully, mum to Womble and Crumble and half sister to Rhubarb







[/URL][/IMG]

Womble (giant baby!)- son of Pickle and brother of Crumble







[/URL][/IMG]

Crumble- sister of womble, daughter of Pickle







[/URL][/IMG]

Gizmo our neuter girl







[/URL][/IMG]

Tekkers







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

kellyrich said:


> I love Rafferty!
> 
> Hes really stunning, how old is he now? x


He is beautiful and steadily getting shaggier although no real mane yet! He is 22 weeks in a couple of days Near enough to 5 months. We've had them for 7 weeks - I can't believe how much he has grown already!


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Less of the glamour but showing her true personality post spay (picked her up 20 minutes ago).

She'll want to sleep they said...
She'll feel nauseous they said...
She'll just curl up and not do anything all day they said...


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

chloe1975 said:


> Aww those kittens look familar....i'm sure i've seen them somewhere before
> 
> Here are the rest of family
> 
> ...


Barack is beautiful, as by the way are your kittens, I've already begun asking Tim when we can get a big red boy. He says no...next must be black or blue solid.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I love all these coonies! I'm in heaven! More more!!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

JordanRose said:


> I absolutely adore the Coonies :001_tt1:
> 
> I'm much more of a long hair cat person, just don't tell Spooks...


Don't worry Jordan, your secret is safe with us


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Not really sure Oakley belongs here, there is no way that glamour is in his vocabulary  (brush him to spruce him up and he immediately cleans and makes himself soggy), but I will add a few pictures anyway. 
As you can see from my chosen pictures Oakley is pretty much always up to mischief so good luck


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful magnificent Coonies :001_wub: :001_wub:

Here's my Tatty Teddy, Roman  he's the scruffiest, yet beautiful, loudest Coonie I have ever known and met, he's such a character, with a huge personality, always up to mischief, his breeder calls him Roman the Horror  but, I wouldn't change him for the world, I love him to bits :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Here is our two. two very different personalities. Indie is very friendly, very clever and follows me everywhere.
hamish is very shy and likes his own company


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i do hope this thread goes on forever an ever and ever :thumbsup:


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Chillicat said:


> Not really sure Oakley belongs here, there is no way that glamour is in his vocabulary  (brush him to spruce him up and he immediately cleans and makes himself soggy), but I will add a few pictures anyway.
> As you can see from my chosen pictures Oakley is pretty much always up to mischief so good luck


Oakley is so handsome! He's glamorous is his own way  I love the pic of him and the washing basket!!



sarahecp said:


> Beautiful magnificent Coonies :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> Here's my Tatty Teddy, Roman  he's the scruffiest, yet beautiful, loudest Coonie I have ever known and met, he's such a character, with a huge personality, always up to mischief, his breeder calls him Roman the Horror  but, I wouldn't change him for the world, I love him to bits :001_wub: :001_wub:


Oh Roman! I love his eyes so much, they are such a lovely shape!



Amin said:


> Here is our two. two very different personalities. Indie is very friendly, very clever and follows me everywhere.
> hamish is very shy and likes his own company


Wow they are very impressive!



moggiemum said:


> i do hope this thread goes on forever an ever and ever :thumbsup:


So do I! If I have anything to do with it it will  :thumbup1:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

This thread will go on forever once my camera is charged and I start taking photo's. 

My gosh, what huge ears Roman has.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^ I'm with CC too ..... need to charge the batteries


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi!

Well due to us doing up our entire house at the moment i havent really had chance to take many new pics of Lionel..well i have but most of them are when hes asleep as hes always either all over the place so its hard to get a pic or asleep!

Hes been with us about 2 months now and hes settled in very well and terrorises the whole house and everything in it! At the moment hes trying very hard to help us decorate along with attacking my other three boys! 

Hes the most noisest cat ive ever come across and never ever stops chirping! Hes a joy to have around but hes just a bit too aggressive when he plays with us so still trying to calm that down! 

Also he loves to stick his tongue in and out all the time when he is on his favourite blanket paddling away and then he lifts his head up and just sticks it in and out for about 5 mins...got a video but cant upload it at work...its so funny what he does...and strange! 

Anyway here is the last pic i took of him which was about 2 or 3 weeks ago...i promise over the weekend i will post some more up to date ones!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

tincan said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^ I'm with CC too ..... need to charge the batteries


YES! We need more Cromwell pics  How is he settling in?



kellyrich said:


> Hi!
> 
> Well due to us doing up our entire house at the moment i havent really had chance to take many new pics of Lionel..well i have but most of them are when hes asleep as hes always either all over the place so its hard to get a pic or asleep!
> 
> ...


I love that he;s trying to help with the decorating


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

YES! We need more Cromwell pics How is he settling in?

Fantasti-coonily JP .... It's as if he's always been part of the family , all sleeping together , eating from each others bowls , group grooming lol .... Considering he arrived Sun @ 4pm & by yesterday morn , they were all one big happy bunch of fluffs  Pretty good going , I knew they would be ok none of the girls have a bad bone in their bodies .... He's an adorable little tyke  Just you wait , your gonna have some fun


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Sounds like he's getting on well!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Come on then, where are these Piccys? 

Also, some advice time, how often do you all groom your coonies? I'm (against my OH's commands) buying some bits, and a brush is top of the list!


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Jellypi3 said:


> Come on then, where are these Piccys?
> 
> Also, some advice time, how often do you all groom your coonies? I'm (against my OH's commands) buying some bits, and a brush is top of the list!


At the moment once every few days just going over with a slicker and. That's mainly just to remove the dead hair/get them used to it.There was a point early one where Lyra was getting 2-4 baths a day as a result of dodgy digestion but that is quite unique to us. They are still half in fluffy kitten coats though Lyra especially so this might change. At the moment both as quite silky and don't seem to knot at all. We haven't had any knots yet.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

This is my boy Henry he is 2 years and 3 months old


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Ooh looks like the siamese thread has some competition!! 

Loving all the magnificent Coonies 


They are one of my fantasy cats :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ok, so here are a few photo's of my cats/babies.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

some more


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> some more


Ahhhhhh Blitzy Boy 2 *swoon* :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

PetloverJo said:


> This is my boy Henry he is 2 years and 3 months old


Wow Henry is lovely! Is he a cream?



MollyMilo said:


> Ooh looks like the siamese thread has some competition!!
> 
> Loving all the magnificent Coonies
> 
> They are one of my fantasy cats :001_wub: :001_wub:


 I am in heaven with all these pictures 



catcoonz said:


> ok, so here are a few photo's of my cats/babies.


Lovely CC  Keep them coming


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Jellypi3 said:


> Wow Henry is lovely! Is he a cream? /QUOTE]
> 
> Yes he is cream.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh what lovely pictures, they're all stunning :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

I can't wait till I can add my own Coonie pics!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

M2M, you can add your pics when you decide which kitten you like.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> M2M, you can add your pics when you decide which kitten you like.


Well, when there's soo many gorgeous ones to choose from it's difficult, now if there was only one.............................


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I bet you can't wait M2M  I'm sure Miss Willowbee count's as an honorary coonie


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Jellypi3 said:


> I bet you can't wait M2M  I'm sure Miss Willowbee count's as an honorary coonie


The wait is killing me 

Willowbee is a Wegie and proud of it (that's not all she is!!!) but yes, big, fluffy and cute as a button


----------



## Kimsey (Apr 6, 2014)

I have alway had moggies in the past and I thought my 2 ragdoll cross babies that we have just adopted were beautiful but since being in this forum a MC and exotic short hair are definitely on the list for the future. I just need to win the lottery, stop working and move then I can go for it :001_tongue:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I've resisted posting so far cos Rosso and the word Glamour just don't go together at all!!

Untidy big scruff bag seems more apt!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> I've resisted posting so far cos Rosso and the word Glamour just don't go together at all!!
> 
> Untidy big scruff bag seems more apt!


I'm glad to see you coonie is as scruffy as mine, and your carpet is also put to good use as a scratching mat like mine.


----------



## KEhleyr (Jul 24, 2011)

Some lovely pics keeping me going, T minus 2 more sleeps till Cersei eeeeeeeeeppp!!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

PetloverJo said:


> I'm glad to see you coonie is as scruffy as mine, and your carpet is also put to good use as a scratching mat like mine.


My bedroom carpet is ruined  Can't put the blame on Rosso for that tho' it's Mika that is the culprit!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> I've resisted posting so far cos Rosso and the word Glamour just don't go together at all!!
> 
> Untidy big scruff bag seems more apt!


Oh Rosso :001_wub::001_wub: He is such a pretty boy! Maybe not glamorous but certainly adorable!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

OK, I relent..... he can scrub up nicely!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> I've resisted posting so far cos Rosso and the word Glamour just don't go together at all!!
> 
> Untidy big scruff bag seems more apt!





oliviarussian said:


> OK, I relent..... he can scrub up nicely!


*sigh* Rosso :001_wub: :001_wub:

You can come live with me and be a scruff bag with my tatty Teddy   Henry can come too


----------



## KEhleyr (Jul 24, 2011)

Any more pics 

Very excited now. Baby gate installed so the dogs are kept away for the time being and Cersei's safe room upstairs set up!

Set up a massive cat tree too. Hope she likes it


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Timmy Tail , 18 months old, my favourite picture of him :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:






Baby Blue , 13 months old :001_wub::001_wub: :001_wub:


En route to do important cat things 


In action


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Cats cats cats said:


> Timmy Tail , 18 months old, my favourite picture of him :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


Mine too..... You really should get it blown up and framed!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> Mine too..... You really should get it blown up and framed!


I sent an A4 sized framed copy to his breeder for Xmas, she was soooooooooo pleased  She cried too, bless her   

I think this picture captures his amazing personality, you can just see the niceness oozing out of him


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Awww he is just adorable, your whole lot is CCC


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Jellypi3 said:


> Awww he is just adorable, your whole lot is CCC


Thank you  I am blessed


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh Timmy tails, you are one stunning puddy cat :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

Sorry Baby Blue your gorgeous as well :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Mum to Missy said:


> Oh Timmy tails, you are one stunning puddy cat :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> Sorry Baby Blue your gorgeous as well :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


Thank you M2M


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Update Pic 

Post bath scruffy face  I love him!!!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Jellypi3 said:


> Update Pic
> 
> Post bath scruffy face  I love him!!!


SQUEEEeeeeeeee!!!!! I see big trouble in those eyes


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh i just love Rosso and Baby Blue!

I did promise to get some new pics up this weekend but we have been broken into when we were in bed and had a nightmare horrible weekend but heres a few...hes just no good as a guard cat lol!

Anyway here is my vid of Lionel, if it works, doing his thing that he does alllll the time! and yet more pics of him asleep...i just cant get him when hes awake cos hes everywhere...hes a nutter lol!!

Hope these work!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152486601284258&l=4413911504900875880

UPDATE - SORRY GUYS JUST BEEN TOLD THESE DONT WORK SO WILL TRY AND SORT IT OUT LATER X


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I can't see the pics 

Sorry to hear you were broken in to! Hope all is ok! Some people are just horrid!


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Jellypi3 said:


> Update Pic
> 
> Post bath scruffy face  I love him!!!





oliviarussian said:


> SQUEEEeeeeeeee!!!!! I see big trouble in those eyes


Lol you don't know the half of it! Believe me he looks clean in that picture! he now insists on getting literally into the food dish with his food and putting his face right in the food, bottle fed babies have no food etiquette  Everyone has started refusing to pick him up now for his bottle because he is so messy after he's eaten bless him. He is such a character though he runs round the living room chirping, hiding behind the sofa and then jumping out at any passing cats


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Ahh he sounds so mischevious! I can't wait to get my hands on him!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok i will try again with my pics of Lionel


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

He looks like such a soft little soul  I bet he's nothing like that in reality!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Jellypi3 said:


> He looks like such a soft little soul  I bet he's nothing like that in reality!


ha ha hes as far away from that as can be lol!!


----------



## KEhleyr (Jul 24, 2011)

Cersei has landed


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

KEhleyr said:


> Cersei has landed


She is gorgeous, which breeder did you get her from?


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

KEhleyr said:


> Cersei has landed


Oh wow she's gorgeous, look at those ears!! Amazing!

How's she settling in?


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

KEhleyr said:


> Cersei has landed


She is stunning, what huge lynx tips!


----------



## My5Kitties (Jan 19, 2014)

These are my 2 favourite picks of Tyri & Cersei right now.

1st one is them at just over 2 months and the 2nd recently at 8 months. It's a fluke that they are sitting the same sides in both pics.

Rachel.


----------



## KEhleyr (Jul 24, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> She is gorgeous, which breeder did you get her from?


Thank you. She is from Novalal in Bolton.



Jellypi3 said:


> Oh wow she's gorgeous, look at those ears!! Amazing!
> 
> How's she settling in?


Thanks. Despite giving her a safe room she prefers to walk allover the house like she owns it . Shes a bit wary of the dogs though and hisses if they get close. They are very respectful so hopefully she will come around quickly.



jumbu said:


> She is stunning, what huge lynx tips!


Thank you, already had a few comments about her ears


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

My motley crew:

Mouse and Tango









MeMe









Harlequin









Evie


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

KEhleyr said:


> Cersei has landed


Congrats KEhleyr :thumbup: 

Hello Cersei  what a beautiful girl you are :001_wub: :001_wub:

I do love her big ears  she can join Roman's BIG Ear Club


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

My5Kitties said:


> These are my 2 favourite picks of Tyri & Cersei right now.
> 
> 1st one is them at just over 2 months and the 2nd recently at 8 months. It's a fluke that they are sitting the same sides in both pics.
> 
> Rachel.


Oh wow Tyri and Cersie are so pretty 



LouiseH said:


> My motley crew:
> 
> Mouse and Tango
> 
> ...


Ahh you are so lucky to have such a stunning lot!!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Jellypi3 said:


> Ahh you are so lucky to have such a stunning lot!!


Thank you  They are very naughty though....especially the littlest one, who I have a feeling will turn into the ringleader of all things naughty!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I can't wait to get my two to learn more about their personalities! From what Chloe1985 has told me, the little Red boy is a cheeky tyke! 

7 and half weeks to go!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

The Red ones are always the worst! :yesnod::yesnod: My Rosso's nickname is Travieso (little trouble in Spanish)


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

Love our two. Just be prepared to 'supersize' everything. And don't get a red... They have a screw loose :thumbsup:

I have 10000's of pics. But a few of my fav...








Ian F.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Stunning!!! :d


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow Cyberfyn you have a very attractive lot! I love the one of them snuggled up in the boxes! Bootiful!

And I have heard such funny things about reds, I'm really excited now. I will probably rue the day I was excited once I have them both and they are tearing around the house!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

I think my Lionel must be a red in disguise lol!!


----------



## KEhleyr (Jul 24, 2011)

Cersei is hampering my exam revision by sitting on me and my laptop. Very distracting  My OH is also totally loved up :lol:


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

KEhleyr said:


> Cersei is hampering my exam revision by sitting on me and my laptop. Very distracting  My OH is also totally loved up :lol:


My MC does this everytime i get the laptop out, he has broke off several of the keys on the keyboard now!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

kellyrich said:


> My MC does this everytime i get the laptop out, he has broke off several of the keys on the keyboard now!!


They like to use the keyboard as a scratch pad   and that was Seb and he's not a Coonie but he's red


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh, this is such a fab thread- I would so love a coonie *sigh*

One day...


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

"Hey...hey you...feed me!"

 Cuuuuuute 

I hate that they are both nameless...my OH is so picky!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh my god I think we might have settled on names!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Jellypi3 said:


> Oh my god I think we might have settled on names!


Come on then spill!!!!!!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

awwwwwwwwww this thread is killing me , i just got my belated birthday pressent today and i ve put all of my cat trees together ,...i swear theres room on there for a maine coone and an oriental/siamese , ... one day , i love all your cats ,...oh and im available to cat sit at short notice 

so sorry you got burgled kelly very scarey


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

We are thinking Dante for the red boy and Virgil for the cream boy, both from Inferno the poem.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Jellypi3 said:


> We are thinking Dante for the red boy and Virgil for the cream boy, both from Inferno the poem.


Great names :thumbup:


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Jellypi3 said:


> We are thinking Dante for the red boy and Virgil for the cream boy, both from Inferno the poem.


Lovely names :thumbsup:

I like a name that's different, that's why I love Willowbee's name, there's only one of her (don't think the world is ready for another one :lol Missy isn't unusual but she picked it so I love it because it's her 

I have a looong list of names to chose from for my new baby


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Mum to Missy said:


> Lovely names :thumbsup:
> 
> I like a name that's different, that's why I love Willowbee's name, there's only one of her (don't think the world is ready for another one :lol Missy isn't unusual but she picked it so I love it because it's her
> 
> I have a looong list of names to chose from for my new baby


It's so difficult naming something, they might change when we get them but for now I love the names. We like different names too, my OH has a thing for unusual names because his name is so different (Alarick).

God forbid we ever have children, I don't think it would have a name!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Jellypi3 said:


> It's so difficult naming something, they might change when we get them but for now I love the names. We like different names too, my OH has a thing for unusual names because his name is so different (Alarick).
> 
> God forbid we ever have children, I don't think it would have a name!


aah i love those names, i like unusual names, they seem quite right for them really!

Look how many names i went through in the first couple of weeks of having Lionel......but eventually you know which suits them best


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

But Lionel suits him so well!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Jellypi3 said:


> But Lionel suits him so well!


Yes it does lol very much so!

Our friends came over at the weekend and they said that he looked like he had a lion's face...hence lion...el ha ha xx

I think he also thinks hes a big bloody lion the way he acts lol!!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

So how was everyone's weekends? MC fun filled?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

A wonderful weekend, not only do they trash their house they also trash mine running around with an oversized football.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh my! That football photo just made my day  How cute???


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Beautiful pictures CC :001_wub:

Willowbee's house has an inverted roof and sloping out sides now, those houses aren't meant to be jumped on from a height.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Morning everybody!

Had a funfilled weekend thank you!! Lionel has been as mad as ever...i do feel for my other boys sometimes with him! 

Anyway Lionel and Rufus say Happy Monday!!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Awww Lionel has such a cheeky face, I see trouble in those eyes!!!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Right guys a little advice time!

I have 6 weeks till I get my two, but want to start preparing a bit. 

So questions:

1 cat tree or two? I will get more as I go along but to start with how many do you recommend?

Should I get a cat bed?

Best litter for Coonies?

Safe room? Should I set one up or just let them have the run of the house?

Carrier - any recommendations for a carrier?

Should I leave them to settle before getting them get checked?

Cheers!


----------



## My5Kitties (Jan 19, 2014)

> Right guys a little advice time!
> 
> I have 6 weeks till I get my two, but want to start preparing a bit.
> 
> ...


Ok I suspect you're about to get some very different advice here so it really depends on your circumstances.

*1 cat tree or two?* I have 2 large floor to ceiling cat trees but have 5 cats. Coonies love to climb and are very good climbers so this will be down to if you have the room and the money.

*Should I get a cat bed?* Personally choice here, cats have a habit of deciding where they want to sleep, some love cats beds others don't.

*Best litter for Coonies?* Again another personally choice here...you'll get lots of recommendations...I would be more concerned with getting a big enough litter tray. You're getting a boy and a girl if I remember correctly. I bought 2 under the bed storage boxes from Ikea sized 78 x 56 x 18cm and then I have another smaller one in the downstairs loo.

*Safe room?* If they are the only cats then I wouldn't worry too much about a safe room only use it when you can't supervise them. This again is personally choice and really dependent on your situation.

*Carrier - any recommendations for a carrier?* Again you will need to take into consideration how big they will get. Mine are ok in the ones we already have but I'm seriously looking into the dog ones on wheels...I have permanent damage to my neck so I know at some point lifting a carrier with them in is going to be a challenge.

*Should I leave them to settle before getting them get checked?* I let ours settle about a week to 10 days first although I got them registered with our vets straight away just in case.

Sorry I don't feel I've actually helped much because a lot of things are really down to personally choice and what works for one household probably won't worked for another

I'm looking forward to seeing some pics of them though.

Rachel.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Just remember to go BIG!!!!!!

A few recommendations 

Catit Jumbo White Tiger Litter Box: Free P&P on orders of £25+ at zooplus!
Catit Design Cabrio Pet Carrier | Great deals at zooplus!


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

You must be so excited!

1 cat tree or two? I will get more as I go along but to start with how many do you recommend?

We only have one but they use it ALL the time. It also is getting small (relative to 2xcrazy MC)and wobbles a tad but it has been great.


Should I get a cat bed?

Pets at home do one with a a dangley ball hanging off it on the inside that our two love attacking but I have only seen Rafferty sleep in it once or twice - he prefers your head. Yes I said head. 

Best litter for Coonies?

I love oko plus - haven't tried others but considering Lyra's significant digestive issues early on it more then stood the test.


Safe room? Should I set one up or just let them have the run of the house?

We started in the living room, taking them up to bed with us now they go everywhere apart from the kitchen. We don't have other pets though. 

Carrier - any recommendations for a carrier?

No comment, we got an extra large wire carrier x2 already outgrown at 22 weeks? It's like cramming a sleeping bag into the bag ... Thankfully they both squish in still. I'm thinking a fabric dog carrier... I'll be interested to see responses. 

Should I leave them to settle before getting them get checked?

We left it a week I think. Probably too long but they seemed healthy.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Carriers in my experience if you get an open top plastic coated wire large you will be fine.

I stupidly put my adult who weighs a lot in a plastic carrier only to find I had only picked up the top of the carrier and the bottom part along with the cat was still on the floor, the plastic clips on the side was not strong enough for his weight.

Litter, I do like Oko Plus and wood pellet.

Scratchposts I would get a tall one for later but a smaller one for kittens, you don't want any accidents and yes they do happen.

Litter trays, don't think you asked but go big.

As already said by others for a safe room if they are the only pets in your home don't need one, if you have other pets its better to have one.

Finally 6 weeks will feel like forever.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Forgot your last question on should they settle before being checked.

Now this would depend on your contract with the breeder, some breeders have contracts to say within 72 hours but others allow you more time, so please do ask the breeder what they feel is best as they know the kittens.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, they have helped a lot! I have a dog atlas carrier that is wire top so will get another of those. I'm planning on a post that's about 150 cm high to start with as they will be little  thanks for the tips on litter etc!! 6 weeks is gojng to drag!!

It's 2 boys incidently, sorry are going to be big! Everything will have to be big with them  and yeh will discuss it all with their breeder, she's amazing at answering my silly questions!

Here are some pics of the messy sods! Dante is so red, and so scruffy haha. (Sorry for the massive pics!)


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

The only thing I will add to what has already been advised is with the carrier, don't get a fabric one, when ever Willowbee has to go in hers she poops and it gets spread over a very large area  it would be very difficult to get out of a fabric one.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Mum to Missy said:


> The only thing I will add to what has already been advised is with the carrier, don't get a fabric one, when ever Willowbee has to go in hers she poops and it gets spread over a very large area  it would be very difficult to get out of a fabric one.


oh noooooooooo im hopefully buying a canvas carrier tomorrow , i cant physically carry ankhie in his solid carrier , bad back and shoulder and knee and i dont drive , this one has a shoulder strap , i will get a trolley type which can also be used as a rucksack but i couldnt resist the one with the shoulder strap for now  , 
i will get susie used to it my going for trips around the flat in it like i did with ankhie when he was little 
i think mc are gonna get too heavy as well for a canvas one , but ideal for my little susie  i hope


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> oh noooooooooo im hopefully buying a canvas carrier tomorrow , i cant physically carry ankhie in his solid carrier , bad back and shoulder and knee and i dont drive , this one has a shoulder strap , i will get a trolley type which can also be used as a rucksack but i couldnt resist the one with the shoulder strap for now  ,
> i will get susie used to it my going for trips around the flat in it like i did with ankhie when he was little
> i think mc are gonna get too heavy as well for a canvas one , but ideal for my little susie  i hope


Willowbee is fine in hers around the house, she will even jump in it and have a sleep if I leave it out, but usually 5 minutes into a car journey she stops meowing, then the smell hits you  luckily my route to the vets is country back roads with loads of areas to pull in for me to clean her up, but it still gets spread into every little nook and cranny because she just kind of explodes from that end, poor love.

From what CC has said I'm going to have to get a different carrier for my MC and love the idea of a trolly type for when s/he is older as there's no way I'd be able to carry him/her if my sons not around.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm getting one of the dog carriers I have decided  And two of the Catit Jumbo litter trays


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

catit jumbo are brilliant , my ankhie thinks its a caravan  lots of turning space and no need to leave flap up as the door frame has spaces in each corner for the tail to comfortable slide through without getting squished like a lot of boxes, 

easy access to remove deposits without removing lid , contains smells very well ,


----------



## My5Kitties (Jan 19, 2014)

> It's 2 boys incidently


Apologies I remember now. Oh boy are you in for some fun then and 'Red' to boot.

Rachel


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

The young and extremely handsome Thomas Cromwell


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i ve just said nitenite to a friend on here but i had too say hello stranger Tincan , wondered where you'd been , hope your well and wow, i think you mean Thomas Cromwell McWhiskers :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

tincan said:


> View attachment 137939
> 
> 
> View attachment 137940
> ...


Hello handsome! Mr Cromwell is gorgeous. How is he settled in?


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

tincan said:


> View attachment 137939
> 
> 
> View attachment 137940
> ...


Aww he looks gorgeous  We still miss his cute little face and his mad antics around the place  Give him a big hug from me x


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Jellypi3 said:


> Right guys a little advice time!
> 
> I have 6 weeks till I get my two, but want to start preparing a bit.
> 
> ...


Ok well in terms of a cat carrier get an top opening one, believe me it is far easier. Kittens are easy to get into a basket large adult cats are not lol.

Cat beds are tricky some cats love em and some don't. Currently Virgil and Dante (and Berry) sleep in either a basket under the radiator, a covered in cat basket and a cushion on the settee....and less charming in the cat litter tray!

Cat litter tray, we have a combination of types as not all ours like covered in trays but we do have the Catit jumbo and also pets at home do a large tray with a removeable edge thing which is brill as it stops all the litter going on the floor when inevitably Tully or Womble tip it up. Cat litter adult cats use OKO plus which is great but is a real nightmare for tracking especially with tufty coonie paws  Kittens start with just supermarket catsan type litter.

Check ups, it is up to you to see what you think is best. All our kittens go for a final check up on the morning before they leave or the day before.

Safe room, I would wait and see how they get on. They have now got complete free run downstairs and obviously they grow up alongside the other cats and kittens so they are pretty fearless. Dante has started climbing the cat tree now and is always looking for mischief.

Cat trees, we only have one at the moment but coonies are great climbers and you will soon find them on top of your wardrobe, cupboards etc. x


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

chloe1975 said:


> Ok well in terms of a cat carrier get an top opening one, believe me it is far easier. Kittens are easy to get into a basket large adult cats are not lol.
> 
> Cat beds are tricky some cats love em and some don't. Currently Virgil and Dante (and Berry) sleep in either a basket under the radiator, a covered in cat basket and a cushion on the settee....and less charming in the cat litter tray!
> 
> ...


Brill  I've saved a list on Zooplus of bits to buy...it's scary how easy it is to keep adding things until the bill sky rockets!  How do you all keep your spending down, I'd want to buy them everything if I could!


----------



## My5Kitties (Jan 19, 2014)

> How do you all keep your spending down, I'd want to buy them everything if I could!


lol who said any of us did

Rachel.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Does anyone have a free standing LED tv? We have an LED TV that isn't fixed on the wall, it's just free standing on a tv cabinet, and I am starting to worry that the cats will jump on the tv and topple it (it doesn't weigh that much). Should I consider wall mounting it?

Also, is it easy to train MC's to NOT jump on things? The other thing I am concerned about it I have an open top fish tank, and wouldn't want them falling in (it's salt water to potentially quite hazardous to them).

Also, where are the pics?


----------



## My5Kitties (Jan 19, 2014)

Our tv is wall mounted although they haven't tried climbing onto it Tyri has climbed up an internal door with ease especially when there's been a coat hanging off it.

Definitely cover the fish tank as MC's 'LOVE' water...I'm having enough trouble with them dismantling the water fountains at the moment.

Rachel.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

My5Kitties said:


> Our tv is wall mounted although they haven't tried climbing onto it Tyri has climbed up an internal door with ease especially when there's been a coat hanging off it.
> 
> Definitely cover the fish tank as MC's 'LOVE' water...I'm having enough trouble with them dismantling the water fountains at the moment.
> 
> Rachel.


Thanks for that. Yeh I will have to think of something for the tank, they have glass covers to stop the fish jumping but it's pretty flimsey glass and I doubt could take the weight of a MC jumping on it...


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

we have got several free standing LED tvs and none of the cats have ever jumped onto them. Go behind and pull out the leads yes, but climb on no. 

I would definately do something about the tank though. We have got a fish tank with a degu in it, in the kitchen with wire mesh top and they spend hours on top dangling their big paws in trying to get him. On the water issue Maine Coons do love water, a number of ours will turn taps on and they have been known to jump in the bath. My advice is keep toilet seats down and do not leave baths or sinks full of water unattended!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks Chloe  I am going to sort the tank out for certain, maybe get an acryllic lid to cover it! I'm happy to hear they have never jumped on the tv, my OH said we can bolt it down anyway 

Can not contain my excitement now! 6 weeks to go!!!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Jellypi3 said:


> Can not contain my excitement now! 6 weeks to go!!!


I'm excited for you.... You've got a couple of crackers there, I'm sure they are going to bring you much joy


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> I'm excited for you.... You've got a couple of crackers there, I'm sure they are going to bring you much joy


Thanks! I'm also looking forward to the next Rosso instalments!!


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Coonies.  ya gotta luv em, especially helpin out in the garden 

Indie


----------



## ljs85 (Jun 2, 2012)

Love all the pictures but have a question....

My two are seriously scruffy! What on earth can I do to get them looking as sleek? I brush them (when they let me) but they soon go back to looking like a rats nest 

A pic of my two snuggling (and taking the whole bed!)


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

How can that be comfy?!?  they are so adorable. 

Sorry I don't know the answer to the question, but I've read some coonies are sleek and some just get matted like mad.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Quick pic of Virgil tucking into his bottle, Chloe1975 has already posted this in the breeding section but this pic should be appreciated by all!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Jellypi3 said:


> Quick pic of Virgil tucking into his bottle, Chloe1975 has already posted this in the breeding section but this pic should be appreciated by all!


:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Just had to show this boy again -"Indy" our Indies papa. taken -with permission at the breeders- 

We want him


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh wow he is stunning. The size of his head


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Some pics of scruffy Dante, he's so cute!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Reminds me of Rosso at that age... Like he's just stuck his paw in the electric socket!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have been admiring everybody's red babies and now with thanks to my queen I now have 3 born.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> I have been admiring everybody's red babies and now with thanks to my queen I now have 3 born.


Yay, I put in an order for a red and have 3 to choose from :thumbsup:

Thank you CC


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yoda's latest selfie


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> Reminds me of Rosso at that age... Like he's just stuck his paw in the electric socket!


Blimey Rosso and Dante could be twins! 



catcoonz said:


> I have been admiring everybody's red babies and now with thanks to my queen I now have 3 born.


Yayyyyyy more reds!



Mum to Missy said:


> Yay, I put in an order for a red and have 3 to choose from :thumbsup:
> 
> Thank you CC


 Woop



chloe1975 said:


> Yoda's latest selfie


Vanity personified (or cattified??) there


----------



## jess91 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wolf and Oreo 



Eta: not sure why they are sideways


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Another Big Big coonie


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Loving Wolf and Oreo, stunning cats. And that's a big coonie Amin


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Pic of Dante now 9 weeks today!!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Stunning eyes and mischievious face , gorgeous Dante :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

.....Dante's beautiful mummy Rhubarb, crazy auntie Yoda, Glamorous granny Chilli (with her mini me's) and cutie sister Berry :001_tt1:


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I just love your Coonie family Chloe :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Taffy and Ozzy having a cuddle


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

chloe1975 said:


> .....Dante's beautiful mummy Rhubarb, crazy auntie Yoda, Glamorous granny Chilli (with her mini me's) and cutie sister Berry :001_tt1:


Yes please, all of them please , DHL , YODEL no matter I'll be here :001_tt1::001_tt1: you have gorgeous cats Chloe x


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Some more pics of scruff  3 weeks 1 day and counting


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Beautiful Pickle and also her incredibly lazy and not so naughty tortie daughter Crumble


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Jellypi3 said:


> Some more pics of scruff  3 weeks 1 day and counting


Love those photos... He IS such a little scruff bag, He's going to be big trouble!!!!!!


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

oliviarussian said:


> Love those photos... He IS such a little scruff bag, He's going to be big trouble!!!!!!


He already is big trouble! He loves climbing and jumping, nothing seems to be out of reach for him at the moment <3


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Probably not very glamorous but they are super cute. Chilli's babies are now 10 days old


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

They are stunning kittens xxxx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

chloe1975 said:


> Probably not very glamorous but they are super cute. Chilli's babies are now 10 days old


2 reds and 3 torties :yikes: Good luck!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Stunning babies Chloe  They are all going to be scruff monkeys like Dante


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Jellypi3 said:


> Some more pics of scruff  3 weeks 1 day and counting


Oh my goodness :001_wub: just look at the whiskers on him


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

I can now introduce you all to my little angel, I know CC has already posted this picture, but she very kindly said I could post it here 

I'd like you all to me Gus :001_wub: he's not even 2 weeks old yet so a while to wait until I can introduce him to Willowbee and Missy but I'm going to love watching him grow up from afar and hearing about all the things he gets up to


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Eeeeeeeee Oh my god Gus <3 I love him! I love the name too! Missy and Willowbee are going to have their work cut out keeping up with a naughtie red!  So happy for you


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you Jp3, he's a red silver and I love his pale face :001_wub:

Gus is one of the first names I thought of, then I've changed my mind about a million times, stayed awake on the internet searching till the small hours, then finally made my mind up yesterday on 2, changed my mind overnight, found a handful I liked, then my son banned me from searching any more :lol: and told me to let Willowbee decide, so wrote the names on seperate pieces of paper and she chose Angus/Gus, so I guess Gus was meant to be 

It's a huge relief to be able to call him something other than big red and I do love the name Gus 

I think CC must be pretty relieved that not only have I finally chosen a name, but a kitten as well, I've been rather fussy I'm afraid  she's been very patient with me, thank you CC


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Ahh I bet CC is happy she is getting to see one of her babies grow up on here though  He is divine, I do love the Red Silvers, I was looking at a Red Silver as a friend for Dante but they are too similar to a cream for me, I didn't want to get another MC so similar to Virgil.

I bet he will make you so happy, his face is already full of expression


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

I complety understand where you're coming from, I don't think I could have a white, not after Snowflake or a silver tabby yet after Evie, but I wanted something different from Willowbee and she keeps on changing from pale to dark, so gave up on that idea, so went with the 'to compliment' her instead and CC came up trumps, on both counts I think.

I also wanted something different from Missy as well but being black that's dead easy


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm really happy you have found a fur baby to fill the void left by Snowflake and by what happened with little Evie  there will be so many reds around soon! Rosso, Dante and Gus should start a club


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

New picci above hehe :laugh: 

Ahh she is such a lovely girl, she will give Dante a run for his money!  :laugh:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Henry looking glamorous in the washing basket lol


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Such a great photo Jo


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Some new pics of Dante, he's getting so big!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Jellypi3 said:


> Some new pics of Dante, he's getting so big!


I can't help but think of my Rosso at that age whenever I see Dante, feeling so broody.... not long now!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> I can't help but think of my Rosso at that age whenever I see Dante, feeling so broody.... not long now!


 I know, 9 days! I can't wait! And if he is as gorgeous as Rosso I will be a very happy person


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Jellypi3 said:


> Some new pics of Dante, he's getting so big!


He's clearly just been caught in the act, how gorgeous!


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Rafferty has done a bit of growing up recently, not fluffy and very little mane but he has a fantastic tale and shaggy trousers.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

oh wow he's a stunner


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

jumbu said:


> Rafferty has done a bit of growing up recently, not fluffy and very little mane but he has a fantastic tale and shaggy trousers.


Rafferty is absolutely stunning! Love his face!


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Chilli and her piglets  Dante's little sister Berry  A tree of cats


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

chloe1975 said:


> Chilli and her piglets  Dante's little sister Berry  A tree of cats


:001_wub::001_wub: Perfect!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Mum to Missy said:


> I can now introduce you all to my little angel, I know CC has already posted this picture, but she very kindly said I could post it here
> 
> I'd like you all to me Gus :001_wub: he's not even 2 weeks old yet so a while to wait until I can introduce him to Willowbee and Missy but I'm going to love watching him grow up from afar and hearing about all the things he gets up to


Awww just look at tiny baby Gus! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Here's my little Beebs.


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

Oh good lord, I should not have opened this thread! I think I may be a little bit in love with MC!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Haha this thread needs to be revived, MC gorgeousness mustn't go forgotten about


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

I was only thinking about this thread yesterday and seeing as you insist, here's the Gusbuster


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh my he is just divine M2M  Such a scruff too! I love them at this stage!!


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

He is a bit of a scruff bless him, I can groom him and 2 seconds later it doesn't look like I bothered  but he's such a sweetheart and a real character, I just love him to bits :001_wub:


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Mum to Missy said:


> He is a bit of a scruff bless him, I can groom him and 2 seconds later it doesn't look like I bothered  but he's such a sweetheart and a real character, I just love him to bits :001_wub:


He is gorgeous and I have to say Oakley is still a scruff at 2 yrs old he always looks like he has been dragged through a hedge backwards immediately after being brushed


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I realised the last time I posted in this thread I hadn't actually got Dante yet but now I have him, it's incredible how vocal coonies are. He is a proper chirper. Everywhere he goes he chirps and if it's food, well he goes mad with it lol. And if I'm in bed or on the sofa and he looks at me and chirps loudly I know he's about to headbutt me with some love!

It's like a dogs bark! I love it!


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Jellypi3 said:


> I realised the last time I posted in this thread I hadn't actually got Dante yet but now I have him, it's incredible how vocal coonies are. He is a proper chirper. Everywhere he goes he chirps and if it's food, well he goes mad with it lol. And if I'm in bed or on the sofa and he looks at me and chirps loudly I know he's about to headbutt me with some love!
> 
> It's like a dogs bark! I love it!


Lol. I was just commenting to my brother and OH how Biba's chirrup levels escalate even higher than normal when she sees me taking her food dish into the kitchen! She gets so excited it always puts a big grin on my face. Coonies, you gotta love 'em! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Here are some recent pics of him, going to whack out the SLR tomorrow 

Stealing OH's computer chair, I remember when he used to just steal the computer keyboard!!


All stretched out



Being very naughty with my fake flowers!!



Watching TV (intently - he wouldn't budge!)



Reading my book for me!



And finally Dante goes ROAR!


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

Dante is beautiful 

I've been talking to my husband about MCs this evening and showed him pictures of Dante saying I would like a red one just like him. But my husband says they are too big to have in the house with two small children (so I heard we can have one when the kids are older )


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Aww thanks, he's a big ball of red scruffiness but I love him to bits. MC's are big though, Dante just keeps growing, but their size is one of the things I loved about MC's. I would love another at some point but not anytime soon, 2 kittens is enough!!


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Jellypi3 said:


> Aww thanks, he's a big ball of red scruffiness but I love him to bits. MC's are big though, Dante just keeps growing, but their size is one of the things I loved about MC's. I would love another at some point but not anytime soon, 2 kittens is enough!!


I've never had a red cat - always been black/white/tabby - but I'd have Dante in a heartbeat! He's gorgeous. My eyes are always drawn to his pic in your signature when I'm scrolling through threads. Adorable!!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Here is my gorgeous naughty brave little Yogi Bear. Gorgeous, I am very biased  naughty, when I feed him he eats with his paws and flicks food everywhere   brave, for fighting his illness daily and taking his tablets daily and never complaining :thumbup1: 

Viv xx



Here he is with his brothers


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

gorgeous yogi bear


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Jellypi3 said:


> gorgeous yogi bear


Thank you. 

Viv xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Will have to get my camera out again in the next day or so too. Love all the pics and it just makes me want lots more!!!


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

I don't seem to have had much time to take pictures of ours recently but here are a few.....

Berry (Dante's sister) when we visited her a couple of weeks ago 







[/URL][/IMG]

Rhubarb (Berry and Dante's mummy)







[/URL][/IMG]

Our fluffy cloud, Gizmo







[/URL][/IMG]

Womble doesn't do glamorous!!!







[/URL][/IMG]

Gorgeous Yoda 







[/URL][/IMG]

Mummy and Daughter.... Chilli and Yoda







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ljs85 (Jun 2, 2012)

Some recent photos:

Tiberius.
s1255.photobucket.com/user/ljs85/media/imagejpg1_zps0647f5a7.jpg.html]







[/URL]



Ezri


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Stunning cats, I love Ezri's colouring.


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Apologies for the terrible quality - here's an updated picture of Rafferty and Lyra now huge (6kgs each) and significantly hairier.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

jumbu said:


> Apologies for the terrible quality - here's an updated picture of Rafferty and Lyra now huge (6kgs each) and significantly hairier.


Yippee - you're back! How did they get on while you were away? Lyra is the absolute image of Gracie!!! I'll email in a day or so and catch up. Welcome home sister xxx


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Ahh they are gorgeous! How old are Rafferty and Lyra now?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Jellypi3 said:


> Ahh they are gorgeous! How old are Rafferty and Lyra now?


I know for certain Lyra is 9 1/2 months as she's Gracie's twin sister


----------

